# 1984 4hp evinrude throttle problems



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Idle rpms set too low is my swag.

Memory says minimum 600 rpm in gear to prevent stalling.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Makes sense now. Thanks Brett.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, 1 more question. This is what the cooler water looked like after I ran her. I think it's because my choke broke and the engine keeps flooding while running. I am not familiar with older model outboards so this is a learning procee for me.

Picture


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's what a 2 stroke leaves when run in a bucket.
Same results of a carbed 2 stroke whether 2 hp or 200 hp.

You've got about the easiest outboard to work on right there.
Get a carb kit and rebuild that carb. It's fun and it'll make a big difference.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/44474.cfm


----------

